# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Medicinal >  Aguas minerales medicinales

## Jonasino

Adjunto enlace sobre una de las aguas minero-medicinales más emblemáticas de España.
http://books.google.es/books?id=b3ru...=0CC4Q6AEwADgU

----------

frfmfrfm (02-may-2015)

----------


## perdiguera

¡Qué campaña de desprestigio tuvo que sufrir hace años!
Aún la encuentro en algunas zonas.
Solares, Fuensanta y Lanjarón eran las famosas de mi niñez en mi zona.

----------

JMTrigos (02-may-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Por lo que parece se está recuperando y ya se encuentra en más sitios.
¡Que recuerdos¡
Y mira que era buena y en cambio lo malas que son las puñaladas comerciales (o políticas)
Su composición era de las más equilibradas para el hígado y el riñón, que yo recuerde

----------


## Jonasino

Fuente: Varias, indicadas en las fotos

----------

maltcof (09-feb-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Los madrileños mayores no podemos olvidar el Agua de Carabaña, para muchas cosas:



> ¿Cómo funciona en nuestro organismo?
> 
> Por vía oral: Se comporta como facilitadora de la función digestiva, como laxante o purgante.
> 
> Por vía tópica: Se comporta como drenadora, por su tonicidad y como antiseborreica y mejoradora de la circulación sanguínea por su alto contenido en azufre reducido.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




http://www.deluxzone.com/2012/03/aguas-de-carabana.html

 Hasta hace poco seguían abiertos, no sé ahora.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Jonasino (13-oct-2014)

----------


## Jonasino

Algunos recuerdos mas:

----------


## Jonasino



----------

Los terrines (02-sep-2015)

----------


## Jonasino



----------

Los terrines (02-sep-2015),perdiguera (02-sep-2015)

----------

